
Facebook suspends another data analytics firm - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/08/cubeyou-cambridge-like-app-collected-data-on-millions-from-facebook.html
======
chalkandpaste
> Facebook, however, disputed the implication that it can't exercise proper
> oversight over these types of apps, telling CNBC that it can't control
> information that companies mislabel.

What does that mean? That’s utter nonsense. I work in an industry where data
is just as, if not more, sensitive (health and finance data) and they somehow
manage to do this correctly (well, at least not have an embarrassing mistake
that makes the Zuck look like the irresponsible unmatured kid he still is).
But what they don’t do is willy nilly let people, without human oversight,
access data. Who is that dumb? This is criminal negligence in not even
guarding against the possibility of misuse.

------
mtgx
Why did the media have to discover this? Doesn't FB have all the data on what
these third-party developers are doing?

~~~
IAmEveryone
Facebook (probably) has logs of _data access_ , i. e. the API calls third
parties have made.

But, unless there are any security bugs in Facebook's code being exploited,
each and every API call is legitimate, prima facie.

The issue with Cambridge Analytica, for example, was with unauthorised
_retention_ and _sharing_ of data, as well as its use for purposes not covered
by the API access agreement. These circumstances cannot be detected from the
logged data alone.

------
sytelus
It’s trivial to create another shell company and continue doing the same
thing. What is the point of suspension? Also, I don’t understand why just mere
suspension. Shouldn’t FB go after them with lawsuit for damages and violating
TOS?

~~~
nathanaldensr
Perhaps they're worried about a court deciding their ToS is unenforceable.

------
joeyrideout
Typo in the submission title: "discoverY" -> "discovery"

~~~
dang
Fixed now.

